# DFW Meetup!



## Eamon Burke

Hey! :hoss:

Let's meet up, North Texans. There are enough of us now, and summer is nigh, so let's do this!


Who is interested? All hands on deck! I wanna make a day of it.

Once we figure out who is interested, we can pick a suitable date, location, etc. 

If anyone has a great house for entertaining, great. I'll through my hat into the ring; I don't live in a swanky neighborhood, but I've got a fenced-in yard, a big-ish kitchen/dining area and a good size deck, and that's enough for me. I live in Hurst, so it's somewhat central.

I assume BBQ will be mandatory. :bbq::bbqsmoker:

I also would love it if people could bring their friends. Not that I think most other dude's wives would understand making a day out of knives, but I just think it'd be cool to have a variety of viewpoints.

Who's in??
:knife:


----------



## Crothcipt

Isn't there a saying in Texas "Were in Texas is that?" when someone says were they are from, usually when some were out of state? So are you just inviting everyone?:justkidding:
Hope this happens :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

I'm in.


----------



## sw2geeks

I'm in!


----------



## Pabloz

Eamon,
YOU ARE A VERY BAD MAN. To drive is time and to fly is cost. Keep me posted, if the timing is right I just might do it.

PZ


----------



## Eamon Burke

Oh man, I don't expect anyone to fly in! But I doubt anyone will be upset if you do!


----------



## sw2geeks

The weather has been great here lately, minus a bunch of tornados we had a couple of weeks ago. We should have it soon, before it gets hot! The Austin Food & Wine shindig is coming up here the weekend after next (28th) that I am covering for the paper. But after that I am free. 

Anybody eles in the area going? Tim Love and Iron Chef Morimoto are both going to be there, just to name a few.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Just an open update. The meetup is postponed until at least after the Blade show, because everyone's schedule doesn't line up right now, and David Broadwell can't make it out(he's too busy before Blade, lucky dog!).

The list of attendees, for the later date, is at:
sw2geeks
bulldogbacchus
David Broadwell
John Loftis
Heath Besch
mhenry
Steve Goodson
Pabloz(who will show up unannounced in an unmarked UPS crate and pop out like a stripper in a cake)

Should be a good time! I really hope everyone can make it out, I would not want to miss any of you--given the advance notice, it should be possible to find a date that works for everyone.


----------



## Kyle

Just as this thread. I'm in when a date is picked.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Excellent!


----------



## Miles

I'm definitely interested. Once you set a date, I'll see if I can work out my schedule so I can make the drive from Houston.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Sweet! This is gonna be great.


----------



## Paco.McGraw

Depending on when this is, I could make the drive up there.

If there happens to be anyone from the RGV or somewhere in between, I wouldn't mind having someone hitch a ride for part or all of the 9 hour drive.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Day-um Paco, If you crossed Texas to come to my house, I'd probably owe you a bottle of something. I'm driving down to Rockport this weekend(again...family, you know), and do not look forward to it. I get to about Waco and then I'm done with it!


----------



## Deckhand

Guess things are better in Texas


----------



## Paco.McGraw

Living this far south makes any travel long and expensive, but it is nice to leave home once in a while. I haven't been to DFW since I was a kid so it would be nice to see how it has changed in the last 20 or so years. 

Rockport is a much easier and quicker drive for me, about 2 and a half or three hours depending on how long I stay in CC. I know I am going to make the drive to Falfurrias in a couple of weeks for work.


----------



## Heath Besch

Miles said:


> I'm definitely interested. Once you set a date, I'll see if I can work out my schedule so I can make the drive from Houston.


Miles, I'll be driving from Columbus (75 mi west of you) if you could use a ride.

Keeps looking better, Keep us posted!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

OK so the list of possible attendees is as follows:
sw2geeks
bulldogbacchus
David Broadwell
John Loftis
Heath Besch
mhenry
Steve Goodson
Pabloz
kyle
Miles
Russell Montgomery
Tom Vu(Rockbox)

I also wanted to say we should rename this thing. How about *The Third Coast Gathering*? :lol2:


----------



## Miles

Heath Besch said:


> Miles, I'll be driving from Columbus (75 mi west of you) if you could use a ride.
> 
> Keeps looking better, Keep us posted!!



Thanks for the offer, Heath. I'll definitely keep it in mind once the date is solid.


----------



## sw2geeks

Any updates?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Not yet, but Karring said he might(*MIGHT*) be in the area in late June, so maybe then? :dontknow:

I am thinking it needs to be on a Sunday, that seems to be the day that works best for everyone. Maybe the 24th?


----------



## Eamon Burke

BTW it's funny that Blade is such a major game-changing event in the knife world. It's the Secular Christmas of the knife industry.


----------



## sw2geeks

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Jason Wilder

I could make it if it happend to be on a Saturday. I love making kitchen knives and would love to see how others do it.

Jason Wilder
Gorman, TX


----------



## Crothcipt

welcome Jason to the forum.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Jason Wilder said:


> I could make it if it happend to be on a Saturday. I love making kitchen knives and would love to see how others do it.
> 
> Jason Wilder
> Gorman, TX



Welcome, Jason!

How about Sundays? Are Saturdays the only days that work for you at all?


----------



## Jason Wilder

BurkeCutlery said:


> Welcome, Jason!
> 
> How about Sundays? Are Saturdays the only days that work for you at all?



Thanks for the welcome.

I preach on Sundays, so they are certainly out for me, but I wouldn't want to hold everything up for those who can only come on Sunday.


----------



## Eamon Burke

OK this is going to be on either the 7th or the 14th of July, Which are both Saturdays. So let's vote. I'll message everyone too.

My vote is for the 14th, because my wife's birthday is the 6th, and my oldest daughter's is the 8th. Not vetoing it, just my vote is for the 14th.


----------



## Jason Wilder

I would vote for the 7th but can swing the 14th if it's best for everyone else.
Jason


----------



## Eamon Burke

*July 14th it is!*
:happy1:

I'm excited!


----------



## sw2geeks

Can't wait!


----------



## stopbarking

I should be able to come. Not too far from Austin. Dont have much to show off besides Eamons awesome sheath work but I will be there to learn.


----------



## Heath Besch

Excellent, I will most definitely see you and everyone else there!!:headbang:


----------



## Eamon Burke

I'm pumped about this!

I can't wait!

:dance:


----------



## Jason Wilder

I just finished this one so I can bring it to the gathering. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I like it!


----------



## Crothcipt

very cool. Don't see handles like that here. Very different, looks great.


----------



## sw2geeks

One week and counting... :moonwalk:


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

I had a great time Eamon. Thanks for hosting.


----------



## sw2geeks

Had a great time at the meetup, thanks Eamon for hosting! Lots of good food, knives and stones. There might have been more stones than knives which is a first for me.

My wife was kind enough to take some pictures while I was checking everything out.

Here is a link to the photos.

It was nice meeting everybody, turns out I only live 19 miles from Eamon so it was a short trip for me. 

I think we only lost one finger which is pretty good for a event like this.

Did I mention the ribs??? They were awesome!

Again, had a great time and thanks Eamon for hosting!


----------



## mhenry

Wish I could have made it, looks fun. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Eamon Burke

Great pics!

It was a really good time! I enjoyed catering it, too, and Bulldogbacchus' ribs were definitely a high point food-wise.

Heath's JNat collection is bewildering.

There were some really great knives, and some of the nicest people I've meet in a long time there. I had a ton of fun, and now I just wanna do it again next year.

Oh, and the event would not have been a good knife event if no blood were drawn, but I have to say, I've never seen anyone lose part of a finger without getting blood on the knife, only find out when someone else says something, and then find the missing body part 3 slices of cucumber back.


----------



## Jason Wilder

I had a great time. The ribs and pulled pork were great but I especially liked the Ghost Chili Sorbet!


----------



## Eamon Burke

OH yeah. That stuff was brutal!


----------



## Crothcipt

That knife roll is sweet. Is that a Steve Goodson the leather worker on this forum? Looks like a ton of fun, and great time with knives and stones.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Crothcipt said:


> Is that a Steve Goodson the leather worker on this forum?



The one and only.


----------



## Crothcipt

I so want to get one.


----------



## sw2geeks

Jason Wilder said:


> I had a great time. The ribs and pulled pork were great but I especially liked the Ghost Chili Sorbet!



Thanks Jason, although I think everybody else went for the Strawberry or Cherry.


----------



## apicius9

The pictures look like you had fun! Great to see more and more in-person events sprouting from this forum.

Stefan


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

sw2geeks said:


> Thanks Jason, although I think everybody else went for the Strawberry or Cherry.



Not everyone! I ate two scoops of Ghost Chili.......and I've ALMOST stopped burning already! The strawberry was my favorite though.


----------



## Pabloz

Wish I could've been there. Sound like y'all had a blast. Maybe my timing will be better the next time.

PZ


----------



## Kyle

Looks like fun! I was in the office until 4 that day and afterwards was exhausted from a long night Friday and went back to the house and crashed out. Hopefully I can make it next time if something is planned in the future!


----------



## ayeung74

Still got the finger! Just a little less skin. Yes, fun times were had by all...


----------



## ayeung74

I had to try the Ghost peppers sorbet too...it was good and the burning is just as intense with the ice if anyone was curious...


----------



## Heath Besch

Thanks so very much to Eamon for hosting a great little get together. It was equally great to get to meet everyone as well and be able to discuss our favorite obsession in person. I great to hear other peoples perspectives on things as well as sharing ideas. Thanks again to one and all, looking forward to next year!!


----------

